# Pocket sized self defence catapult



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

Please be kind!, this is my first go at something like this!
It would have been better if my router was working!
Will take 15mm flat bands.







Secondary use as a kubotan (self defence weapon)


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

cool design, are they finished mate?


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

Nope, going to do a bit more sanding and add band grooves first.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

cool, can't wait to see em finished up!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a long argument not very long ago about using a slingshot for self defense and was absolutely against it. With that said, incorporating a kubaton design into a catapult is a different story, Interesting idea and I really like your design. I would make it out of HDPE or resin to make it indestuctable as well.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

I like the look of those!


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

It's one thing to leave a heffing stump at the end of the handle on a hunting slingshot.

'Tactical' or 'defensive' slingshots are a really bad idea... it's just the wrong image.

If you want self defence... find some classes, become more aware of your surroundings. Oh my my favourite tip "wear gloves if it's cold, don't put your hands in your pockets!"


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

In my defence, the shape came to me before the self defence idea. I cut it out with my scroll saw and thought it was like a kubotan. I had no intention of making a dual purpose weapon. Surely also in the wrong hands, a catapult is an equally dangerous weapon?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Pretty much anything that comes to hand can be used as a weapon, having a striking point on a catty is no different than carrying a tactical pen, if shtf its better to have something in your hand than not...
Calling them a self defence weapon will only cause problems....call them multi purpose instead...  
Nice design by the way and a good idea...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This topic gets raised from time to time. See this long discussion:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7906-slingshot-as-a-defensive-weapon/

The videos by Bill Hays on page 4 of the discussion are particularly interesting on the use of a slingshot as a striking weapon.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with Harper.

I am against ever thinking of shooting a catapult at somebody in defense, actually the whole idea is silly. In an emergency anything can be used as a striking weapon and if it happens to be a slingshot so be it.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Please, its his design, his idea, his choice of use nobody can change that. I think its a great idea! Keep up the good work!

cheers, Tom


----------



## TenToa (Apr 22, 2013)

Your first go went straight go my heart, friend...tis a beautiful sling indeed!


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's kind words. I really enjoyed making them, and I'm sure they won't be the last!. I might have a go at some natural forks.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, nice idea. You can fix any kind of nut or nut cover so this can be use as kubotan + Glass breaker


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

probly gonna open a can of worms here but ok. i just cant get passed some being so against defending themselves. wheather it be a slingshot, pointed stick, a rock or any other thing i can pick up, I'm gonna use it if i got it and need it, and be glad i do! and by the way i love the design and concept of this slingshot you have made.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

people are not against using it as a defense if needed what they are saying it looks bad to advertise it as a weapon to use against another person, in the heat of a situation do what you must, just like a hunting rifle can be used to protect yourself but it was made for hunting,a slingshot should be treated the same :twocents:


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Diseño muy agradable.


----------

